# "Cleansing" store bought plants



## Defiant (Mar 31, 2010)

There has been a difference in opinion all over the net about how to "cleanse" or prepare a store bought plant for reptile habitat use. I was curious on some of the more "updated" approaches to this subject. Do all companies use pesticide? ColorSpot, Bonnie ect ...... do you replant in natural soil or just wash out the current soil. Thanks guys and gals


----------



## Itort (Mar 31, 2010)

Most ornamental plants are grown and treated with pesticides but there are some organic nurseries out there. Food type plants are more readily available organic or with shortlived pesticides (don't want to sell a cabbage that makes someone ill and sue happy). That said I normally repot nursery plants in organic soil and let them sit about six months before introducing into torts enviornment. Over the years I have established an organic landscape suited to my climate and torts needs, i.e mulberry trees, concord grapes, wild roses and the neighborhoods best crop of dandilions and plantain.


----------



## terryo (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm going to get blasted for this, but before I ever had a comp. I always had tropical plants in my boxie vivs. when inside. I used to keep the little plant in it's original pot and just run water through it, until it all dripped out and then planted it in the viv. I never re-pot anything inside or out. I still do it for all my boxies and now for Pio. Nothing ever happened to any of my guys in 30 years. But.....that's just what I do....doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 31, 2010)

So do not purchase plants from HomeDepot? Like the ferns, flowers, ect....? Terry did you buy yours from the local store also?


----------



## terryo (Mar 31, 2010)

If you mean me.....I purchase everything from either home depot or lowes. All the plants in Pio's enclosure and my indoor boxies are all from home depot, and most all the plants I have outside are from home depot and lowes. Nursery's are too expensive for me. I buy them and plant them...usually the same day. Everyone does things differently.....this is just my way.....remember...not saying it's right...it's what I do.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2010)

Like TerryO, I've never worried about toxins in the plants bought at the nursery. I always just plant them...either in the habitat or in the tub with the tortoise. I don't ever even flush them out.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats good to know thanks a bunch terry & Yvonne


----------



## elegans (Mar 31, 2010)

Huge mistake! I shudder to think of the pesticide exposure that I personally have had in the last 25 years. Most of what is used now is fairly safe, but cumulative. A little bit over a long time = a huge problem. It is best to grow your own stuff from seed and way cheaper. Or at least take a commercial plant and rest it for 6 months before placing in a habitat. Best wishes to all Douglas


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 31, 2010)

.......... why am I so dumb?

I buy these 'Rose of Sharon' plants from Home Depot mainly. They're about 3-4' tall in the pot. I bring them home and plant them in the ground [ right out of that cheap black plastic pot they come in ] no less than the next day.

I fertilize with this.. IT FIXES EVERYTHING!.. 






And in 2 years those 3-4' plants look like this ( I'm 6' tall ) -






And you've seen my redfoots.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice plants terry. I was curious as to including plants in my indoor enclosure not so much outside.


----------



## terryo (Apr 1, 2010)

Spring mix seeds.....they sprout in a few days and give some cover and food for a littly guy like that. Great for indoor and outdoor enclosures. As long as there is a light they will start growing. This is my indoor viv. when Pio was a litle guy. See all the Spring mix sprouts coming up. He loved them. In the right hand lower corner, there is a little Rose of Sharon from seeds, but you can't see it too good.


----------



## franeich (Apr 1, 2010)

Where do you buy the spring mix seeds from


----------



## moswen (Apr 1, 2010)

i have just been knocking the roots free of as much of the old potting soil as i could get out and re-planting them in their enclosure the same day. i don't know if anyone has already said this, but foods that you buy from the grocery store (unless it's an organic store like whole foods) are sprayed and chemicaled right up until they're cut for the store, and all people tell you to do there is wash them before you eat...

and tula's lived for two years this way problem free!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, Pio is such a good mower, very thorough. 

I believe in the "little-bits-add-up-over-time" philosophy, so I would probably rinse the plant and the soil and let it drain a day before planting it in Taco's enclosure. 

Not that it makes any difference; she ignores virtually every plant I've tried to give her...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 1, 2010)

I only feed my tort organic (or if something isn't available in organic, and its a food item, I will only buy the "ugly" ones that are bitten up so I know they didn't have a lot of chemicals on them, and that is less than 5% of his food), so if I buy any plants from the store I only buy organic too, or grow from seeds. You can get organic for food plants no problem. I am having a really tough time finding the flowers though. I bet my city has an organic nursery, I just haven't gone out of my way yet. If I bought non-organic plants I would let them sit 6 months (new soil or not). Just my opinion as I won't take chances on my shell baby. For non-food plants, they add so many chemicals to make them pretty. No way I would feed that. Best to do the research and form your own opinion. Best wishes.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 1, 2010)

Defiant said:


> Nice plants terry. I was curious as to including plants in my indoor enclosure not so much outside.



Principle is the same Defiant.. they actually will nibble at that 'plant-food'.. it resembles 'micro' Grape Nuts cereal.

Terry K


----------

